# Precision Machinist Square at a reasonable price



## jdh122

Thanks for the review. I'm curious: how do you check a square with a dial caliper?


----------



## scott0317

Thanks for the heads up. Bookmarked the page.


----------



## Tennessee

He said dial indicator, not dial caliper, but I'm with you Jeremy, how do you do that? What do you use for a reference point?
I'd love to check all mine lying around the shop.


----------



## cajfiddle

Nice! I picked up one of the "seconds" that was half the price of the one you bought, I'll have to let you know how it looks when I get it.


----------



## dschlic1

Thanks for all of the comments. The method I used to check the square is a variation on the method of reversing the square against a straight edge. In this case I made sure that the blade sides were straight and parrellel. Then using a straight edge I placed the square against a pin in one direction and placed a dail indicator at the end of the blade.

I the flipped the square over and repeated the process. I had a varation of about 0.001".


----------



## Holbs

training video, please on this method…as I have 5 or 6 squares to check!


----------



## smitdog

Small squares are easy enough to check with calipers as long as they open far enough to measure the hypotenuse. If A-squared plus B-squared equals C-squared then you have an accurate square. Just remember that the leg lengths change depending on how you use the square! I made a quick diagram showing the different ways you can measure to confirm accuracy.








This method removes any error in the straight edge used in the flip and compare method, so the only error involved is the accuracy of your calipers.


----------



## dschlic1

Jarrett I will try your method and see how it works.

Sorry no time right now to make a video. In any case the method is only useful for checking, not adjusting.


----------



## Holbs

found this on google search. might be easier, maybe  will have to try this with quarters (or nickels… since quarters have rough edges) and calipers.


----------

